# suggest me best speakers than logitech z-5500 plz !!



## nvrmndryo (May 31, 2011)

hi , before 4 months ago i bought logitech z-5500 digital,,they were awesome n stunning speakers , no doubt about than , As for me i have never listened better speakers than logitech z-5500 , bass was earth shaking wt to say...
but few weeks ago my speakers had problem in bass , i went to the service centre , but they said these speakers are discontinued now n u can't get replacement or neither repair ,, so they are giving my full money back .. 
the thing is i want these speakers again n they are gone from market now but on ebay they are available , i can buy these speakers again bt wt if problem happens again then i can't get replacement either,,, so can u suggest me speakers like logitech z-5500 with same or better bass n sound quality ? my budget is same as these speakers wich is 16000 rs in indian currency ?


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 31, 2011)

I haven't used costly speakers like that you mentioned, but have come across reviews where they suggest Creative GigaWorks T3...
Wait for others to comment


----------



## desiibond (May 31, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> hi , before 4 months ago i bought logitech z-5500 digital,,they were awesome n stunning speakers , no doubt about than , As for me i have never listened better speakers than logitech z-5500 , bass was earth shaking wt to say...
> but few weeks ago my speakers had problem in bass , i went to the service centre , but they said these speakers are discontinued now n u can't get replacement or neither repair ,, so they are giving my full money back ..
> the thing is i want these speakers again n they are gone from market now but on ebay they are available , i can buy these speakers again bt wt if problem happens again then i can't get replacement either,,, so can u suggest me speakers like logitech z-5500 with same or better bass n sound quality ? my budget is same as these speakers wich is 16000 rs in indian currency ?



Go to Onkyo and Sonodyne stores and look for models. also, do you want to get a 5.1 again or can you be happy with a premium 2.1 speaker and a surround headset like Roccat Kave?


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 31, 2011)

desiibond said:


> go to onkyo and sonodyne stores and look for models. Also, do you want to get a 5.1 again or can you be happy with a premium 2.1 speaker and a surround headset like roccat kave?



bose? :3


----------



## nvrmndryo (May 31, 2011)

i want to get 5.1 only , coz i like surround effect on them wen watchin movie ..
@sammy - bose ? heh , they are too costly brother ,, 
plz suggest me specific model names ..


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 1, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> hi , before 4 months ago i bought logitech z-5500 digital,,they were awesome n stunning speakers , no doubt about than , As for me i have never listened better speakers than logitech z-5500 , bass was earth shaking wt to say...
> but few weeks ago my speakers had problem in bass , i went to the service centre , but they said these speakers are discontinued now n u can't get replacement or neither repair ,, so they are giving my full money back ..



Can't be. As there is new series launched, Logitech is replacing the old Z5500 models with the new Z906 ones. Henceforth, if your product is still under warranty, Logitech will provide you with new model replacement. 
Logitech rarely repair Z5500 units. Generally, they replace faulty products within warranty or ask your for the coverage amount during replacement.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 1, 2011)

nvrmndryo said:


> i want to get 5.1 only , coz i like surround effect on them wen watchin movie ..
> @sammy - bose ? heh , they are too costly brother ,,
> plz suggest me specific model names ..



Check 

1. Onkyo HT-S3100 
2. HT-S3300
3. Logitech Z-509
4. Klipsch HD Theatre 300
5. JBL SCS200.5BK


----------



## csczero (Jul 24, 2011)

I was planning to go for z5500 but after your post i decided to skip it. surprised to see they denied to do service to your set as retailers are selling these sets and are still in the market. may be they selling remaining stock of z5500 .I wonder when would they release z906 in india


----------



## spacescreamer (Jul 24, 2011)

@desiibond

Since you had mentioned the 2.1, posting this bit even though i know its been long time since you posted..

Scene regarding 2.1 is pretty bad.
I was scouting for a good set myself within 10k budget and ended up with Creative Gigaworks T3 for 12k after discounts.
From my prev experience with MX 5021, the T3 stand no where near them and are worth the price of only 8k if you ask me.
Crank the volume beyond 55-60% and the sound really gets way too metallic for your taste. Only the guitar sound is awesome from the t3 set.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 24, 2011)

To the OP: Creative Gigaworks S750 or Logitech Z906 are the best options you have.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 24, 2011)

I forgot to tell ,  I bought z-5500 from infibeam weeks ago ..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 24, 2011)

lol haha.


----------



## nvrmndryo (Jul 24, 2011)

heh , n its awesome again !! thnx all !


----------

